# Hello



## whistle (Mar 10, 2020)

Just here to get some help after recently separating. Thanks


----------



## Delilah1971 (Sep 18, 2019)

Hello Whistle 

My H left me last summer, 17 years married and 2 teens. I didn’t see it coming. Suspected affair, he admitted only very recently that he and the woman I was suspicious about from the start are ‘dating’ now. He wants to divorce. 

How recent is your separation? How are you feeling at this point? 

If you’d told me I’d be feeling like a phoenix risen from the ashes last summer, I promise you I’d have told you that won’t be the case and that my life is over. It was a dark time. 

The folks here have been simply amazing with advise, encouragement and prayers. 

In what way can we help you Whistle? 

Delilah x


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Hi, @whistle, we are here for you.


----------

